# Quite a sunset...



## tirediron (Nov 22, 2015)

We don't get many dramatic sunsets around here, especially at this time of year, but I thought this one was pretty impressive.  SOOC except for cropping and resizing!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2015)

TPF _anti SOOC-crowd_ arriving in 3...2....    lol.

Yeah, that's one heck of a fiery sunset.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 22, 2015)

wow, nice.  Those nuclear sunsets can be exceptional.
lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 23, 2015)

It really looks like fire.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 23, 2015)

Show-off, taking an image that nice SOOC. lol.  Nicely done John.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow! Striking!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Nov 23, 2015)

Derrel said:


> TPF _anti SOOC-crowd_ arriving in 3...2....    lol.
> 
> Yeah, that's one heck of a fiery sunset.



'Twas!



SquarePeg said:


> Wow!


 



astroNikon said:


> wow, nice.  Those nuclear sunsets can be exceptional.
> lol


 For sure!


Ron Evers said:


> It really looks like fire.


 Yep, really amazing for this area, noted for lame sunsets.


ronlane said:


> Show-off, taking an image that nice SOOC. lol.  Nicely done John.


   Thanks younger Ron.


jcdeboever said:


> Wow! Striking!


Thanks!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 23, 2015)

SWEET!


----------



## kapaah (Nov 23, 2015)

Great photo. To be SOOC you probably choose a warmer white balance dont you?


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 23, 2015)

I dunno, I think it could use some more saturation in the orange tones! :giggle:
kidding of corse.
What an amazing time of day. Spectacular shot!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 23, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> SWEET!


Thanks!


kapaah said:


> Great photo. To be SOOC you probably choose a warmer white balance dont you?


That was a D800 on AWB... 


JustJazzie said:


> I dunno, I think it could use some more saturation in the orange tones! :giggle:
> kidding of corse.
> What an amazing time of day. Spectacular shot!


  I should up the saturation and orange levels a bit, you're right! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jasii (Nov 23, 2015)

That's fiery as can be John!  after watching this, the one that I posted sinks into oblivion 
Cheers!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 24, 2015)

Quite a fiery sky!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 25, 2015)

Jasii said:


> That's fiery as can be John!  after watching this, the one that I posted sinks into oblivion
> Cheers!


 Thanks!  Unfortunately that's a once in ten years sort of event...


annamaria said:


> Quite a fiery sky!


 Very - and it only lasted about 20 minutes!


----------

